# Microondas Samsung Mg1660wa



## moisesdiaz86 (Mar 8, 2016)

Saludos compañeros.

Les escribo en la oportunidad de hacer una consulta.

Tengo un microondas samsung, que al enchufarlo, se quedan todos los segmentos de el display, encendidos.

Revise varias cosas y al parecer es el procesador o el cristal, pero ya que en mi pais (Venezuela) es muy complicado adquirir la tarjeta o el procesador, decidi inventar algo.

¿sera que puedo colocar un switch para encender tanto el ventilador, como el motor y el transformador de manera independiente de la tarjeta?


----------



## Lindle0937 (Mar 8, 2016)

Colocando la tension al motor, ventilador, transformador por medio de un swich y fusibles


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Mar 8, 2016)

Gracias Lindle0937. 

Ya se como alimentar el motor y el centilador, cuyos voltajes son distintos a 110v.

Ahora tenia duda con respencto al transformador del magnetron, pero ya vi en la etiqueta que se alimenta con 110v.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don moisesdiaz86 es perfectamente possible hacer lo que quieres sinplesmente por meo de una chave conectando la tensión positiva de alimentación del uProcessador  disponible en la tarjeta a los resistores de base de los transitores comutadores de las bobinas dels relés de potenzia que estan instalados en la tarjeta de control , pero !OJO! hay un gran inconveniente que es lo tienpo correcto de acendimento del transformador de alta tensión que alimenta la valvula Magnetron , donde ese tienpo es preciso y no al azar por eso que si enpleya un uProcessador para gerenciar (controlar) lo tenpo de ascendido  .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2016)

antes de culpar al procesador o al cristal 
has esta prueba,
comprueba que el micro tenga los 5 volt bien filtrados y que  este lo mas estables posibles  
verifica el pin reset ,
luego mide  pin a pin , respecto a GND y +B ,  tienes que medir como si fueran diodos y te vas a encontrar con valores similares a un diodo en cada ping  . Entonces podremos , tal vez , verificar un deterioro en alguna de sus entradas o salidas
,,,
y lo mas elemental 
desconecta el teclado y prueba ,mas de una ves una tecla en corto no deja que el micro se inicialize correctamente,dejanto o todo el pantallo encendido o dejando todo apagado,sin signos de vida 

limpia bien la placa donde esta el micro,quizás la suciedad este produciendo un corto
verifica los capasitores del cristal a gnd ¡¡


----------



## eagc1980 (Mar 9, 2016)

tendran el manual se servicios???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2016)

buscalo aquí 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/microondas/
parece que no esta,pero para repararlo no hace falta manual
son muy faciles ,
¿una pregunta el transformador es electronico o de los comunes?


----------

